# Edge 705 firmware 3.2-> bricked?



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Crap. I just plugged my Edge into my computer to download my Saturday ride, and I think my Edge is bricked. I recently updated to firmware 3.2. I plugged my GPS in, got the "bleep" and then a few seconds later, I got a second "bleep". The drive for the GPS never came up.

Neither a soft reset nor a hard reset worked. The Edge won't turn on. I tried removing the memory card, then reinstalling. No dice. This is not the first report of this happening.

See:
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=9901
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=504

And these aren't the only problems with 3.2, apparently.
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=9806
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=8611
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=10297

My Edge is WAY out of warranty...but I don't feel like I should have to pay to fix Garmin's error (via the problematic firmware).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FYI, contacted Garmin support. They claim to have not heard of this problem (which I know is BS because at least one Garmin tech has responded to a discussion on the issue and the owner sent the Edge to Garmin for repair by the 11th).

Support e-mailed me a .rgn file I was supposed to run through WebUpdater. Well, since WebUpdater no longer recognizes my Edge, it didn't surprise me that the procedure didn't work.

I think Garmin's going to want me to send the receiver in for repairs...and they're going to want me to pay for it, I'm sure.

Sadly, I won't have the Edge for my trip to Hawaii later this week. I will have to fall back on one of my older, more reliable receivers...which I thankfully still have (I have been thinking of selling one recently).


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

That's awful
Garmin's software department sucks big time...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I was hoping that was not you! Try this:



> Boot Block.
> 
> This is what I got back from Garmin Support when I had problems getting training center or mapsource to recognize my garmin. I have not done this but it is good to know should the need arise again.
> 
> ...


https://forums.garmin.com/showpost.php?p=35760&postcount=19

If that works, the use the link in the first post and downgrade to 3.1. I have been on 3.2 with no issues, but now I am nervous. I think I will downgrade to 3.1, since my one year warranty was up last month. yikes.

As for Garmin rep not knowing about it, that it likely true. Garmin reps are not well trained or informed. Cheap pay, reading a script on the computer screen. About 2-3 years back they were great. Too bad.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I hate seeing this....for Nate ( going on vacation without the 705) and me for just buying one.
Hope you get it worked out.
Mine came with 2.9 and saw the problems on the Garmin forum ( that you guys pointed me to...thanks). I was going to ask what the most stable update was...I guess I got he answer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm getting SOMETHING now. My computer is detecting some USB device, but it doesn't know what it is.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Check with a different USB cable. My garmin one recently went bad, I only discovered this after spending hours trying to resolve why my computers USB no longer recognised my unit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

6thElement said:


> Check with a different USB cable. My garmin one recently went bad, I only discovered this after spending hours trying to resolve why my computers USB no longer recognised my unit.


I did switch cables. No change in status. I'm going to be playing with it tonight on my laptop with a different OS (Vista). Maybe that will make a difference. I'm bringing it with me on my trip, anyway, in case I am able to fix it before I ride this weekend.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay, tried with the new cable on my laptop, and could get WebUpdater to see the GPS using bootblock, but the following message came up.

And FYI, that guy had the bootblock procedure incorrectly.

1: Push "UP" on the joystick and hold.
2: Plug in USB
3: "Soft Reset" (lap+mode while holding "UP" on the joystick)
4: Release lap+mode, but continue holding "UP" on the joystick
5: run WebUpdater
6: hold "UP" until the process is complete


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I haven't plugged my 705 into the computer for about a week, but now I'm scared too.
I'm not sure what version I'm running, and I just upload everything to topofusion on the laptop, then from the laptop to a flash drive to my desktop for garmin training center. 
I'll be curious too look when I get back from vacation next week.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dang. Sorry Nate.

See the post that someone else got theirs replaced free out of warrant on Garmin Forums. Call them back and tell them what you have read in the Garmin Forums. It never hurts to ask to talk to a manager too.

I kind of ignored the early reports there, since there are so many complainers. With your post, I did downgrade to 3.1 on mine. It took me a few hours to work up the courage to plug it in, put it did work.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If I can get to a post office here in Hawaii, I may ship mine out this week (assuming the Garmin rep gets back to me on the RMA before I leave). That way, I'll have a little less "impatient waiting" to learn of the status.

I did bring my 76, so I can track my rides here. Just no HR.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Nate...just what you wanted to do on vacation, right?See the island's P.O.?Be sure to take pics!

I haven't even gotten mine on the bike yet( too many hard rides and races to have a new toy on the bars) and had it died while I was putzing with it. Had to do the hard reset and it seems to be working.....we'll see.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Garmin seems none too rushed to get me an RMA so far. At this point, I'll be sending it off to Garmin when I get home. It'll probably get to them sooner.

I became a coffee snob today. Visited an organic Kona coffee plantation.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got my RMA. Thankfully, I still appear to be under warranty coverage. I'm dropping the GPS in the mail today to get it repaired/replaced.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Did you try the recovery file that was posted on the Garmin Forums? I grabbed it for future possible failures. Two users there reported success.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Did you try the recovery file that was posted on the Garmin Forums? I grabbed it for future possible failures. Two users there reported success.


I tried the file that Garmin tech support e-mailed me with no luck.

It didn't work because even when I used the boot block method (part of using the recovery file), the computer could still not communicate to the device.

The people who were able to get it to work must not have been having the same problem I'm having.

I tried to see what file you're referring to that was posted on the Garmin forums, but there are now so many discussions about 3.2 firmware that I don't want to wade through all of them to find it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> I tried the file that Garmin tech support e-mailed me with no luck.
> 
> It didn't work because even when I used the boot block method (part of using the recovery file), the computer could still not communicate to the device.
> 
> ...


This post. Direct link to file.

I was almost tempted to move up to 3.2 again, if I knew this could save my bacon if it bricked. I'll stay at 3.1, mine is past warranty by some months.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay, that's the same file tech support sent me. It no workie.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Okay, that's the same file tech support sent me. It no workie.


Ok, thanks. Damn......... Hoped it would.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

a new, repaired, or refurbed 705 looks to be shipped to me either today or Monday. I'm not sure which I'm getting yet, but I suppose I'll find out when it arrives.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I still don't have my replacement Edge, so I decided to call Garmin today to get an update. Turns out, they don't have my GPS! The rep who said it was on its way was full of $hit. I talked to a couple reps today who attempted various techniques to try to find my Edge. The warehouse was closed for the day, but when I forwarded my e-mail correspondence with the previous rep, my case moved up the chain of command and a manager decided to ship me a new Edge regardless of the location of the one I sent them. Somebody's going to get in trouble!

Grrrr...Garmin, your CS is falling behind.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, a couple years back Garmin tech support was awesome, now, I hate to call it tech, it is a minimum wage worker reading from a script on a computer screen. 

At least they have someone who can make good decisions when needed, like here with your lost unit. You saw that 3.2 was removed from the updates site, and word is that webupdater now rolls firmware back from 3.2 to 3.1 if used? 

Garmin still designs good hardware, but support has fallen off. There is a Garmin person active in the Garmin forums now, so they know that there are many users very frustrated. Time will tell how they do.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

No, I didn't know that they're rolling back to 3.1. I haven't looked since it didn't really matter for me yet. Good to know.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

got my replacement 705 in the mail today. It's a refurb. I'm thinking of going with an Oregon 450, so I'm selling it. I'm offering it to a guy on another forum first (he asked for me to quote him a price on it), and if he doesn't want it, I'm putting it on ebay.

I've already ordered a Forerunner 250 because I want the fitness functions in a wrist-top unit for running. I find I don't really want the fitness stuff on my bike most of the time, but I would like a nice map screen (and the custom maps function plus .kmz compatibility). I'll be able to go back and forth between the two depending on what I need at the moment.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> I'm thinking of going with an Oregon 450, so I'm selling it.


See the REI deal for $249? 
Even I am tempted and I love my 705, have a 60CSx and the loaner State Parks Etrex HCx working on a trail project for them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> See the REI deal for $249?
> Even I am tempted and I love my 705, have a 60CSx and the loaner State Parks Etrex HCx working on a trail project for them.


I had been thinking about it prior to the sale, but that sale price really just sold me. even with the depreciation hit from selling the edge as a refurb (with used accessories), I'll be able to pay for the Oregon with a little bit left over. I think I might even be able to buy my wife a Forerunner (she has recently expressed interest in keeping track of more detailed fitness/running data).


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My Edge 705 is running 3.2.

The unit is picked up by the computer, however it will not transfer data to Training Centre. It tells me the data has been successfully received but it hasn't.

Running Webupdater doesn't roll the software back to 3.1 for me.

Trying the fix from the Garmin forums doesn't work either. 

Training Centre is telling me there are no USB drivers installed when checking the About TC section. However I have installed the latest USB drivers.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Does your computer see the 705 as drives? If so, backup everything to the computer, do a hard reset (you will have to re einter user data), restore to the 705 and try again.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've done the reset and managed to get the software back to version 3.1. I'll see how it goes after the next ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

good to hear


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well none of that worked. I had a play this afternoon and after formatting the drive that shows up as the Garmin unit on the computer it seems to be working again. A quick walk around the backyard was saved and uploaded to Training Centre.


----------

